# Various Tractor Decals



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Here's a link to maple-hunter (Tony Gilletto) he has decals for a few different manufacturers such as bolens , cub, case, deere, economy, massey-ferguson, speedex, etc. He may have more than what's listed as this is a little older but you can email or call for your needs.
http://www.pullmapa.com/maplehunter_lawn_.htm

Our own member Jeremy Barlow has some excellent bolens decals also
[email protected]


----------



## Tractor Nut (Sep 27, 2004)

Thanks for the link, I'll have to get in contact with him to see if he has any for the Bush Hog's.


----------

